# best way to save money when getting custom labels printed?



## frank white (Jun 15, 2006)

Basically I have a small run of shirts (312 to be exact, S-XXL) and I am looking to get labels printed for each size. I know that a majority of label places do a 1,000 minimum, but will they split that 1M into 5 different labels and charge an extra fee for the cost of 5 plates?

anyone know of a different way to go about this? i am open to all ideas.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Most all label companies also offer a separate size label. You can have that label sewn in along with your regular label.

check out this site:

www.nwtag.com

They have what I'm talking about.


----------



## frank white (Jun 15, 2006)

actually this site helps me a bunch, they have some low minimums, i could afford to do 5 different 1 color labels through them.

thanks!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Keep in mind that they don't offer fully woven labels. Your logo/info would be printed on a woven label, not woven into the label itself. That is why there prices for woven labels are so cheap.

The print doesn't last as long, and eventually will fade off of the material.

Labels that have your logo/info woven into the label will outlast the garment.

This isn't a bad option, though if you are just wanting a label in a shirt. But you need to know that it is not the same as having a logo/info woven into a label.

I just use them for their little woven size tabs. They are great!


----------



## frank white (Jun 15, 2006)

i was actually looking to get printed tags done, I find woven tags too bulky.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

The t-shirts I've seen have a separate tag for the size label already in the shirt. So if you remove the original manufacturer label, you'll still have a size label that you wouldn't need to reproduce. That might make it easier to just get labels without the size on them and just your company info.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

frank white said:


> i was actually looking to get printed tags done, I find woven tags too bulky.


While the extra threads of a fully woven label are going to add some extra bulk, I can't imagine there's a significant difference between a woven label with a woven design, and a woven label with a printed design.

Most t-shirts with a woven brand label still have the original printed care instructions, and I can't say I've ever noticed a difference to the feel of the tags on my neck (I know there is a clear and obvious difference if you look, my point is that it's not going to be perceived).

Some people are bothered by tags, some aren't - does the type of tag really make that much difference? (maybe I'm overlooking the fact that it does because I'm generally not bothered by tags)

There's definitely something to be said for how much cheaper printed labels are if you're on a budget though.


----------

